# could ozzy be pregnant?



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

she was in a tank at a pet store, the store said they only had females in there, but they could be wrong. ozzy was 8 and a half weeks when we bought her and had a small squishy belly. her belly is firm and a bit bigger now (shes about 10 weeks) she squeaks when i pick her up and put to much pressure around her belly, and shes laying on the back of my other female sleeping, which looks odd, i tried to get a pic but she moved. this is the best pic i could get of her belly


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, yes, she could be. She's old enough, and you never know with pet stores.

And her belly does look rounded.

Has she begun nesting at all?

Perhaps you could feed her higher protein foods and set up a nursery just in case?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

no she hasnt, ive given her a leftover chicken bone with some meat on it, cooked veggies, sweet potato, bran muffin, pineapple, pepperoni, pizza crusts, basically whatever I dont eat. she has been fighting with her sister though, we were told her and hyper were sisters. they have been attacking each other


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would suggest seperating the two rats. If Ozzy is pregnant u wouldnt want her to get hurt by her sister. Hardboiled eggs are great for Ozzy if she is pregnant. What kind of litter are you using?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

carefresh, its what they were using at the store aswell


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

Update? It's been a week, maybe progress or heat by now?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well shes not pregnant (thank god!) just growing (and chubby) thanks for all your help


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

Good news,


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a chunky girl who i thought was pregnant. 

Its good she's not. Raising babies is tough and risky.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That baby is _not_ 8 weeks old, more like 6 weeks so as you found out unlikely to be pregnant


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

shes around 10-11 weeks now, but thanks, the woman at the pet store knew lots about rats and had her own, so i listened, glad theres knowledgable-er people here!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im gonna make up a not pregnant song and post it later


----------

